# Auber PID Wiring Question



## Ret0lein (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey folks,

mid of the year I bought a Rancilio Silvia (2017 model E).

After getting more and more annoyed by temperature surfing I invested into a PID.

On Monday I wired everything up, as it was stated in the Auber manual. Unfortunately, there was some stuff missing, or I just overlooked it (several times?), so I checked the video by the guys from Seattle Coffee Gear. The video also didn't clarify all of my questions, e.g., where the orange cable is supposed to be plugged in.

Is anybody here kind enough to take a look at the photos and tell me, if it looks right or wrong? I just don't want to plug the machine in and see a monthly salary burn









Thanks in advance,

Hermann


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

On the video is that the wire they call brown ? They do not seem to mention orange ?


----------



## Ret0lein (Dec 12, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> On the video is that the wire they call brown ? They do not seem to mention orange ?


Thats exactly the thing









The orange cable is never mentioned (and there is a desicated brown and orange cable)


----------

